# Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?



## Joachim (1. Sep. 2007)

Moin Userinnen und User! 

Ich hab da mal ein brennendes Anliegen an alle die einen Kamin oder Kaminofen haben. Was für einen habt ihr? Was genau verbrennt ihr damit (__ Birke, Eiche, Buche, Fichte, Kiefer, Brikett, usw. ...)? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät, dem Brennstoff und mit dem Schornstein/Schornsteinfeger?

Ich leg dann auch gleich mal vor:

Gerät: Wamsler "Norden" mit Speckstein 7KW
 
Brennstoff: Bauholz (sauber!) wenns kneckern soll und Brikett (Rekord) wenns länger warm sein soll. Zum zündeln den weißen Anzünder - brennt klasse an und lange.
 

Was das Holz angeht, so sagen viele, das man nur Birke, Eiche, Buche verbrennen sollte, da Kiefer, Fichte und co irgendwie dem Schornstein nicht gut bekommen (Schornsteinbrannt). Wie seht ihr das? Ist das quatsch?


----------



## Dr.J (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen*

Hallo Joachim.


wir haben den:

 

Wenn er mal brennt mach ich auch noch ein Foto.  

wir haben uns von unserem Ofenbauer beraten lassen und der riet uns zu Gestellholz, da es nur 7% Feuchtigkeit hat und somit nicht rußt. Also Holzsorte wurde __ Birke oder Buche empfohlen.

Der Kaminkehrer kommt in 2 Wochen und nimmt ihn ab. Ich berichte.


----------



## Joachim (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen*

Also auch __ Birke/Buche  was heizt man denn bei Jochen? Bei dir stehen doch eher weniger Laubbäume?!

@Doc
Wie groß ist eigentlich das Rost in eurem Kamin? Bei uns passen max 25er Scheithölze rein ...


----------



## zaphod (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo, 
unser kleiner (Haas & Sohn) steht schon seit geraumer Zeit nicht angeschlossen im WZ - Kamin ist zwar vom Schornsteinfeger vorläufig abgenommen, ist uns aber zu unsicher, ob da nicht irgendwo in den Kamin noch ein Holzbalken reinragt bzw. die Fugen doch zu sehr ausgewaschen sind - vor Inbetriebnahme steht dann erstmal die Sanierung an...  
Daher hab ich noch keine eigene Erfahrung, hatte aber schon ein paar Infos gesammelt und eben nachgeguggt:

Buche - schöne Flamme, gute Glut, kaum Funken, hoher Heizwert
__ Esche - Buche gleichwertig, seltener
__ Birke - schöne Flamme, kaum Funken, Heizwert nur ca. 60% von Buche, kurze Brenndauer, (Anmachholz)
Eiche - wenig Flamme, wenig Glut, lange Brenndauer
Erle - kurze Brenndauer, Sommerbrennholz 
Nadelholz (Fichte, Kiefer), kurze Brenndauer, hohe Temperatur, Funken, angenehmer Duft
Kienholz aus Nadelholz, gutes Anmachholz wg. starkem Harzgehalt
Gute Brennwerte: Buche, Eiche, Robinie, Esche, __ Ahorn 

Zu den Preisen der einzelnen Holzsorten weiß ich leider nix, wg. der gestiegenen Nachfrage dürften sie im Schnitt aber inzwischen vergleichbar  teuer sein wie sonstige Brennstoffe.

Ein Freund (ehem- Waldarbeiter) erzählte mir (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe), dass man auch mal mit Nadelholz feuern soll, da wg. der hohen Temperatur der Ofen/Kamin gereinigt würde - will ich mich aber nicht drauf festlegen, muss nochmal nachfragen


----------



## wander-falke (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

MOin zusammen

Ich hab den da......seit 2000







Franklin-Guss-Ofen, ca 22kW
Brennraum 49 x 80 cm
20 cm obenliegender Abzug, 25 cm Edelstahl Kamin.
In den ersten drei Jahren habe ich das Restholz meines Blockhauses verheizt, Kiefer. Der Schornstein ist nicht "verglast" und auch nicht abgebrannt, da ich einen großen und damit "Heißen" Brennraum habe. 
Ab 2003 kam ich , wie die Maria zum Kind, zu etwa 25 Ster Pappel mit einer hohen Restfeuchte.  Verbrennt zwar wie Papier, kostet dafür aber nix 
Der Schornstein zeigte erste Spuren von "verglasung".
Stört mich aber nicht sonderlich. Rusablagerungen können dagegen schlimmer(Kaminbrand) sein.
Rusablagerungen entstehen i.A. durch zu geringer Hitze und Zug im Brennraum.
​Seit 2 Jahren heize ich mit Buche/Eiche
Je nach Wetterlage ab September bis April Mai
Verbrauch ca 6-7 RM, zu derzeit 65,00 €/ RM und die liegen hier...







Letztes Jahr hatte ich eine Quelle für Eiche, 65,00 €/ SRM.
Somit lag der RM bei ca. 85 €.
Zusätzlich habe ich 25 m² Solarzellen auf dem Dach die mir auch die Fußbodenheizung speißen.

Wärmeverbrauch, 15.000 - 17.000 KWh auf 220 m² Wfl.

Vor Buche Eiche habe ich etwa 1500 m³ Gas /Jahr verbraucht.
Jetzt sind es noch etw 700 m³

Grüssle
Andreas


----------



## Wilm (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Ich habe jetzt leider kein Bild da. Wir heizen seit 2004 mit einem dänischen Hwam 60. Der macht 6kW, was für unser Wohnzimmer mehr als ausreichend ist.

Im Winter verbrauchen wir ca. 6 Festmeter Buche ( 25er Scheite ). Nadelholz versaut einem den Edelstahlschornstein, daher haben wir nach 2 Festmetern auch damit wieder aufgehört.

Wenn der Ofen mal auf die schnelle angemacht werden soll und man keine Zeit hat, sich dem Anfeuern so richtig zu widmen, dann nehmen wir Holzbriketts, welche wir vorher mit einem guten Schuss Petroleum getränkt haben. 

So, jetzt gehe ich wieder in den Garten und buddele weiter...


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Dr.J (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo,

also bei uns sind die Preise in etwa:

__ Birke/Buche: 65 €/RM
Gestellholz: 38 €/RM


----------



## simon (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo
also wir haben auch einen Ofen von Wamsler mit Speckstein 8kw,
müsste fast der gleiche sein optisch.
wir Verbrennen auch nur hartholz*eiche,buche und __ esche*da es sehr viel effektiver brennt als Weich-nadelholz*nur zum anbrennen*.
Das mit dem Kaminbrand kommt eigentlich nur vor,wenn man spanplatten und solches zeugs durchjagt.
Bei spanplatten etc bildet sich im kamin/schornstein dann glanzruss da eine unsaubere verbrennung stattfindet.
dieser glanzruss ist kaminbrandursache nummer1 laut meinem schornsteinfeger.
gruss simon


----------



## Olli.P (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi,


Wir heizen alles gemischt, was man eben so günstig wie möglich bekommen kann........... 

Für dieses Jahr haben wir z.B. mit zwei Familien ca. 10m³ __ Kastanie für lulu.........

Und nebenbei nehm ich aus der Firma noch zwischendurch Einwegpaletten aus Übersee mit nach Hause........

Ist zwar manchmal sehr schwer zu sägen, z.T. richtiges Hartholz, aber iss eben umsonst........... 

Billiger kann man nun mal nicht Heizen............... 



Aber was ist Gestellholz...................


----------



## Ulumulu (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Zusammen

Da ich beruflich sehr viel mit Kaminöfen zu tun habe kenn ich mich auch einigermaßen gut da aus. 

Ich mache nämlich die Gipsformen, aus denen dann mit flüssigem Ton die Ofenkacheln gegossen werden. 
Sowohl für richtige Kachelöfen als auch für Kaminöfen.
Ich kann nur empfehlen wenn ihr euch einen Ofen holt und es geschmacklich passt nehmt einen mit Keramik kacheln.
Diese speichern viel länger die Wärme und sind robuster wie Speckstein.
Was aber nicht heißen soll das Speckstein nicht schön ist da gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker. 

Wir selber haben im Haus 2 Öfen, einen unten und einen im Obergeschoss. 
Unten ist so ein fest gebauter Kaminofen in Kaminoptik von der Firma Hark ca. 9 KW.
Und oben haben wir einen Kaminofen mit 7 KW Leistung.

Was man in einem Kamin alles verbrennt ist jedem selbst überlassen.  
Was viel Qualmt sollte man besser nachts tun. 

Uns ist es ehrlich gesagt egal ob es Buche, Eiche, Fichte, __ Birke, Lärche, __ Kastanie, Einwegpaletten von der Arbeit, Spanplatten oder auch ein alter Schrank von einem Bekannten ist. 
Wir holen sogar die Holzabfälle von einem nahegelegenen  Baumarkt ab für umsonst.
Hauptsache es wärmt und kostet nicht viel oder nix.

Wir machen jedes Jahr ca. 22 Raummeter Holz (Buche) im Wald möglichst alles selbst.
 Das ist am günstigsten mit im Durchschnitt ca. 8 bis 10 EUR pro Raummeter.
Wenn man sich ranhält schafft man das in einer Woche. 
Nach 2 Jahren Langerung kann es dann verbrannt werden.

Wir nutzen nur noch für Warmes Wasser Gas und zahlen im Moment ca. 25 Euro im Monat für Gas.
Dieses Jahr hatten wir sogar bei der Abrechnung was wieder bekommen.
Vor drei Jahren (noch ohne Ofen) hatten wir für Gas knapp 160 Euro im Monat bezahlt.

Die Kettensäge und der Holzspalter für den Traktor haben sich schon lange bezahlt gemacht. 

Zum Thema kaminbrand kann ich nur sagen… alles quatsch. 
Der wird jedes Jahr von Schornsteinfeger gereinigt da kann sich nicht all zu viel ansammeln. 
Und unser war immer erstaunlich "Sauber" sagte der Schornsteinfeger letztens 
Wenn ich so überlege was wir schon alles verbrannt haben.:crazy:


----------



## wander-falke (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Was man in einem Kamin alles verbrennt ist jedem selbst überlassen.
> Was viel Qualmt sollte man besser nachts tun.
> 
> 
> Wenn ich so überlege was wir schon alles verbrannt haben.:crazy:



Hoffentlich aber nicht die schwiegermutter,........:

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Koiheini (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Ich hab einen 7kw mit Speckstein im Gartenhaus . Da wird im Winter immer gemütlich bei Glühwein und __ Eichen und Buchenholzknistern gefeiert.und für die bessere Atmosphäre kommen ab und an ein paar Tannenzweige  rein.

Auf der Terasse hab ich noch einen selbstgebauten - da geht fast alles rein was brennt^^


----------



## Redlisch (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo,
wir haben ein Oranier 9KW mit Granit als Wärmespeicher behängt.
Wir heizen damit seit 3 Jahren unser ganzes Haus. Für die Wärmeverteilung
habe ich im Wohnzimmer einen Casablanca-Deckenventilator angebracht.

Geheizt wird mit 50/50 Laub/Nadelholz (__ Esche,Buche - Tanne,Fichte) welche
ich bei uns aus der Forst hole. Zur Nacht schmeisse ich dann noch 2 Stück Brikett rein, dann braucht man
morgens nur noch Holz nachwerfen.
Angeschlossen ist er über einen Edelstahl (innen V4A, aussen V2A) Aussenschornstein mit 35er Isolierung. Keine Ablagerungen vorhanden ( der Schornsteinfeger fragte mich ob ich letzten Winter nicht geheizt habe  ) und
das trotz Nadelholz.


Axel


----------



## Sternthaler13 (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo allerseits,

das ist total interessant. Berichtet mal weiterhin, wie Ihr das macht *freu* Wir wollen uns nämlich auch einen Ofen anschaffen; sind uns aber noch unsicher über das was, wo, wie.

Eine Frage: Reichen diese Öfen denn für mehrere Räume? Oder ist der Raum, wo der Ofen steht, total überhitzt, um die anderen Räume mitzuheizen? Unser Untergeschoß hat ca. 100 qm und besteht im wesentlichen aus 4 Räumen, von denen jeweils 2 durch große Durchgänge miteinander verbunden sind. Mittig dazwischen ist ein Hauswirtschaftsraum, der den hinteren von dem vorderen Flur trennt. Also, man kann einmal so komplett im Kreis laufen. Kriegt man sowas mit einem Ofen geheizt oder müsste man in beiden Räumen einen aufstellen. Unser Problem ist nämlich, dass das Haus zwar zwei Schornsteine von ehemaligen (ich vermute) Kachelöfen hat. Ein Schornstein ist jedoch stillgelegt worden (gekappt).

Über ein paar Ratschläge würde ich mich total freuen 

P.S. Wie lange heizt man denn mit so einem "Raummeter" Holz?


----------



## Joachim (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Moin! 

__ Esche = gutes Kaminholz? Sch...  ...  wir haben 2 gefällt und das meiste Holz an den Nachbarn verschenkt (hauptsache es ist wech ...) 

Mein Pellet-Lieferant nannte mir letztens 85€ / 1,2 RM __ Birke in 25er Scheit 

Zum Thema Wärmespeicherplatten (Speckstein/Kachel/Granit...): Ob man Speckstein gegen Granit tauschen könnte? Sollte ja eigentlich bei jedem Steinmetz möglich sein?! 
Granit soll ja mit das höchste Wärmespeichervermögen haben ... 

@Axel
Sach mal, ist das da in deinem Ofenrohr ein Zugregler? (der Wirbelgriff) Wo bekommt man denn Ofenrohre mit solch einen Teil - ich glaube, das könnte bei uns mal ne Nachrüstung werden. 

@Anke
Er sollte bei dir nicht zu klein sein, wohl besser ein Dauerbrandofen-Kamin und ich glaube, die Regel waren 4m³ Raumvolumen / KW sollen mindestens vorhanden sein.

@All
Was ist eigentlich der Technische Unterschied zwischen nem Dauerbrandofen und nem "normalen" Kaminofen - wie lange darf man nen Kaminofen "am Stück" betreiben?


----------



## sister_in_act (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo alle

wir haben uns auch vor jahren einen ofen zugelegt . marke  kann ich im moment nicht sagen , aber hat 10 kw
er beheizt 125 m2 auch im dicksten winter .
sein standort ist wohnungsmäßig ziemlich mittig , allerdings  ist es dann in seiner direkten umgebung auch ziemlich warm.
wir haben bislang immer eiche und buche verfeuert , mindestens 2 jahre abgelagert, zusätzlich brikett , vor allem über nacht.
in einem jahr haben wir zu kurz oder schlecht gelagertes holz verfeuert und hatten reichlich glanzruß im kamin ( lt schornsteinfeger) , der zu kaminbrand führen kann.
ich habe 2 türen am ofen mit glas und die beschlagen immer wieder mit ruß.
wenn da jemand einen tipp hätte wie man das problemlos , schnell und ohne große wutzerei* entfernen ,kann wär ich froh 
die preise für holz belaufen sich bei uns auf 35-50 Eus/ rm
vor 3 wochen haben wir im garten eine kiefer fällen lassen. wie uns der baumfäller sagte sei es kein problem, auch nadelholz mit zu verfeuern.
bislang hatte ich immer angst wegen  des harzes und kaminbrandgefahr...

ulla


----------



## Redlisch (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hiho,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> __ Esche = gutes Kaminholz? Sch...  ...  wir haben 2 gefällt und das meiste Holz an den Nachbarn verschenkt (hauptsache es ist wech ...)



Esche hat den höchsten Brennwert, besser als Buche !
Ich habe letzte Jahr nur Esche verheizt in 50cm Stücken, die Hitze die der Ofen dabei abstrahlt ist mehr als wenn ich Buche brenne, auch die Glut ist intensiver. So etwas verschenkt man doch als Ofenbesitzer nicht :__ nase: 

        Brennwert/fm
__ Ahorn    2600 
__ Birke     2700 
Buche   2800 
Eiche    2900 
Erle      2100  
Esche   2900  
Pappel  1700 
Robinie  3000  
Ulme     2800  
Weide    2000 



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Axel
> Sach mal, ist das da in deinem Ofenrohr ein Zugregler? (der Wirbelgriff) Wo bekommt man denn Ofenrohre mit solch einen Teil - ich glaube, das könnte bei uns mal ne Nachrüstung werden.



Gibt es eigentlich da wo man den Ofen kauft, bzw. bei hochwertigen Öfen ist das Standart. Wie regeltst du denn sonst deinen Ofen richtig ? Nur mit der Zuluft (von hinten oder/und unten) ist das ja nur bedingt möglich, kann nur empfehlen das nachzurüsten damit nicht zuviel Wärme durch den Schonstein abhaut.



			
				Anke schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: Reichen diese Öfen denn für mehrere Räume? Oder ist der Raum, wo der Ofen steht, total überhitzt...



Bei uns ist das kei Problem, da alle Räume vom WZ aus erreicht werden können. Daher reicht bei uns ein Casablanca-Deckenventilator
um Stauwärme im WZ zu vermeiden und alle Räume zu heizen. Ohne den Lüfter hatte ich unter der Decke 40° und unten 20 °C. Der Ventilator steht auf saugen und zieht die kühlere Luft von Unten an die Decke, dort wird sie erwärmt und streicht über die Aussenwände wieder nach unten, so ist überall eine angenehme Temperatur. Im Sommer (wenn mal wieder eine kommt  ) dreht er anders herum. Bei dir müssten wohl Wanddurchbrüche (Oben unter der Decke) gemacht werden oder Rohre zu den einzelnen Räumen, damit die Wärme überall hinkommt. So wie man früher mit einem Zentralen Ofen ganze Gebäude geheizt hat.

Desweiteren würde ich beim Ofenkauf darauf achten das er einen Aussenluftanschluss hat. 1. saugt er sonst die warme Raumluft an und schickt sie durch den Schonstein und 2. hat man immer eine gewisse Zugluft in der Wohnung (irgendwo muss er ja seine Verbrennungsluft herholen. 
Als ich den Ofen gekauft habe, hatte ich mal einen Versuch gemacht. Alle Fenster zu (bis auf den Hauswirtschaftsraum, das kleine Fenster ist auch im Winter offen, wegen der Wäsche), dann die Dunstabzugshaube auf Stufe 1 (ist vergleichbar mit dem Ofen).
Anschliessent bin ich mit einem Rauchröhrchen (alternativ eine Zigarette) rumgelaufen, es kam eisige Luft unter der WZ-Tür durch,
das hätte dauernt kalte Füße gegeben.


Axel

PS: Mein Gasversorger mußte mir im ersten Jahr 800 € zurückzahlen


----------



## Koiheini (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Mein Kumpel hat auch nen Kamin --- etwas aussergewöhnliches Design abr das Teil heizt seinen 200 m² Partyraum dermaßen auf das ist manchmal fast nicht zum aushalten^^



an die Rohre kann ein geschickter Bastler noch Leitungen in andere Räume anbringen. Man muss bei dem Teil auch nicht so ganz kleine Scheite haben. Ich glaube bis 50 cm Länge geht da rein.


----------



## C.K. (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Normalerweise braucht man vor einen Kaminbrand keine Angst haben. Solange da eingermaßem sauberes Holz verbrannt wird, reicht der Schornsteinfegerbesuch aus.
Was die wenigsten wissen, der Knick zwischen Schwedenofen und Kamin ist nicht in der Fegeordnung vorgesehen. Hier kann sich im Laufe der Zeit ein zündfähiges Gemisch absetzen. Wenn der "schwatte Mann" kommt, sollte die Revisionsklappe schnon losgeschraubt sein, meist machen die das dann kostenlos mit.


----------



## Redlisch (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Was die wenigsten wissen, der Knick zwischen Schwedenofen und Kamin ist nicht in der Fegeordnung vorgesehen. Hier kann sich im Laufe der Zeit ein zündfähiges Gemisch absetzen. Wenn der "schwatte Mann" kommt, sollte die Revisionsklappe schnon losgeschraubt sein, meist machen die das dann kostenlos mit.



Dann pass mal auf das dein WZ nicht anschliessend schwarz aussieht.
Wenn die Klappe auf/lose ist und er seine Bürste in den Schornstein schmeisst kann das schnell passieren.
Im Nachbarort war Anfang des Jahres so ein Fall, die Ofentür war nicht geschlossen beim Fegen.
Küche, WZ und Schlafzimmer mussten von einer Spezialfirma gereinigt und anschliessend komplett Renoviert werden. Den Russ bekommt man nicht mehr weg, die Kosten musste der Schornsteinfeger tragen, da er sich vorher davon Überzeugen muss das alle zu ist. Wenn man die Klappe allerdings vorher löst hast du den Salat.

Axel


----------



## Joachim (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Axel
Damals hatten wir noch keinen Kamin - und habens daher verschenkt. Außerdem wusste ich nicht, das __ Esche so gut ist ... 

Also wir können die Zuluft hinten und vorn unten regeln - die Scheiben bleiben weitgehend frei (geht mit Kaminglasreiniger 1a aber auch wech, wenn nötig) Außenluftanschluss hat er nicht, wo sollte ich die auch hernehmen, der Schornstein steht mitten im Haus und nicht an der Außenwand. 

Aber den Zugregler werd ich besorgen...  (der Kamin war bei Schwaab bestellt und Hermes hat ihn in das erste Geschoss geschleppt und angeschlossen. (200kg  ))


----------



## Frank (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo,

zu den Kaminen kann ich nichts sagen und möchte das Thema auch nicht zerreissen, hätte aber gerne gewusst, ob sich jemand damit auskennt?

Falls ja, möchte ich wohl ein neuen Beitrag eröffnen ...


----------



## C.K. (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Axel
Man sollte *vorher* darüber reden. War bei mir nie ein Problem, dass mit dem Ruß.


----------



## simon (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo
@ frank    lass es sein
geldverschwendung
gruss simon


----------



## Ulumulu (2. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Frank

Kann mich Simon nur anschließen.
Wenn man wirklich Geld sparen und eine vernünftige Heizleistung will ist das nix.
So etwas ist eher was für Dekorationszwecken was man mal für besondere Tage (Weihnachten oder so) anmachen kann.

Und außerdem würde man bei dem Brennstoff nicht wirklich sparen.


----------



## simon (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo
hauptsächlich isses ein raum und luftverschmutzer.
gruss simon


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				wander-falke schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich aber nicht die schwiegermutter,........:
> 
> Gruss
> Andreas



 
Auf so Gedanken würde ich nie kommen.:__ nase:  
Ich meinte natürlich schon Sachen/Gegenstände die  in Verbindung mit Pflanzlicher Struktur sind. 
Oder auch mal der Inhalt vom Papierkorb neben dem Schreibtisch.:


----------



## Ping (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Leute

Nun muss ich mich wohl auch mal einschalten.Da ich Schorni von Beruf bin.
Also ersmal Respekt wenn nur einige meiner Kunden soviel Verständnis mit Kamin und Ofen hätten wäre ich fast arbeitslos.
Es war ja schon einiges dabei ,das hätte ich nicht besser sagen können.
Aber noch mal zum Brennstoff.Das muss hier mal gesagt werden,dieser unter liegt der ersten BimschV.Diese Regelt in Paragraf 3 Brennstoffe.
Möchte nicht direkt drauf eingehen aber wen es interresiert bitte

Zum Thema Schornsteinbrand oder besser Rußbrand.
Dieser entsteht nur bei sogenanntem Glanzruß.Dieser entseht wiederum nur wenn man seinen Brennstoff schwelen lässt.Das heisst wenn man ihm die Verbrennungsluft zu früh oder ganz nimmt.
Aber nichts desto troz ihr seid gut informiert. 

Gruß Tobi.


----------



## jochen (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo,

wir beheizen bei uns fast das ganze Haus von ca. März bis Weihnachten ausschließlich mit den Kachelofen,

 ... 
ich finde der Ofen dient bei uns auf keinen Fall nur als Dekozweck,
der Kamin hat 9kW,
Arbeit macht das sicher,
da ich aber aus einer sehr waldreichen Gegend stamme, wohne, und fast jede Familie hier eigene Wälder besitzt, 
ist man es schon von Kindheitsbeinen an gewöhnt sein Brennholz selbst zu schlagen und es zu verfeuern.
Der Kamin wurde so gebaut das er zentral im Erdgeschoß steht, er beheizt durch seine verschiedenen Züge somit das Wonzimmer, Esszimmer und Küche.
Da der Kamin vom Flur aus befeuert wird und das Treppenhaus so gebaut wurde das die warme Luft von den Zügen vom Flur aus auch  nach oben zieht, kann man damit problemlos die oberen Kinder und Schlafzimmer heizen.

 

Es gibt für mich keine schönere Heizung als ein prasselndes Kaminfeuer,
Buche denke ich hat von den heimischen Gehölzen den besten Brennwert.

Ansonsten wird mit Fichte angefeuert, und geheizt, und in der Nacht werden ein paar Scheite Buche aufgelegt die bis in die Frühe durchbrennen.

Pro Saison werden bei uns so ca. 25-30 Raummeter Brennholz verfeuert.

Zur Technik (Zug, Kamin, etc) ist ja schon fast alles geschrieben worden.


----------



## stellidaura (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Leute,

ich selbst habe jetzt im 4. Jahr einen Wamsler 8kw, und bin restlos begeistert von dieser Art zu heizen. Erstens wird es jetzt in unserer Wohnung viel wärmer, zweitens gibt das Feuer eine prima Atmosphäre und drittens macht sich das finanziell zumindest bei mit deutlich bemerkbar. Ich spare wirklich eine Menge, was sicherlich auch daran liegt, das ich bis jetzt zumindest jedes Jahr ein paar Raummeter Holz (alles mögliche, nur keine Buche oder Eiche) umsonst bekomme. Ich habe sogar meine Zentralheizung auf Scheitholz umgestellt.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Sternthaler13 (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Danke für die Infos@Axel

PS.: Wie geil, hier gibt es sogar ein Druckversion. Hah! Na, dann hat mein Mann heute ja was zu lesen ))


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo ihr "Pyromanen"  

ich bekenne mich auch dazu.
Wir haben bei uns auch einen Kamin im Haus (bin gerade über ein altes Bild gestolpert):
 

Ganz genau kann ich es nicht sagen, aber der Kamin hat etwa 13 kW, aufgeteilt in 7 kW Strahlungswärme und einen Warmwassertauscher mit 6 kW.
Der Einsatrz ist von Leda.
Eigentlich ist das eine ganz praktische Sache, mit dem Kamin wird problemlos das Wohnzimmer mit Küche geheizt (60 m²) und über die Warmwasserheizung auch noch alle anderen Räume im Haus (wenigstens überschlagen, im Wohnzimmer stirbt man dann schon den Hitzetod). Das Badewasser kann damit auch noch bereitet werden (neben Solar).
Der komplette Kamin hatte vor 6 Jahren 12 TDM gekostet, das war damals für ein Unikat dieser Größe und handgeformten Ton-Kacheln ein Schnäppchen (ein kleiner Kaminbauer aus Sachsen).

Leider verwenden wir ihn relativ selten, (Gas ist ja sooo bequem) meist nur, wenn die Stimmung auch angeheizt werden soll.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das schon jemand geschrieben hatte, zum Reinigen der Scheibe geht am besten ein feuchtes Küchenpapier, in die Asche getaucht und dann die Scheibe abgerieben. Geht bestens  .


----------



## Uli (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hi,
ich habe in der wohnung einen eingemauerten kaminofen mit 12 oder 13 kw,in einem nebengebäude heize ich mit einem schwedenofen 9kw.zu 95% verbrenne ich tanne weil ich da umsonst rankomme.habe mir gestern schon mal einen kleinen vorrat in die naehe der öfen geholt.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo zusammen,

Eure Erfahrungen sind für uns echt spannend!  
Zwar heizen wir seit zwei Jahren mit einem Feststoffkessel, der ein Allesfresser ist (so ziemlich alles was durch die automatische Förderung passt und zugelassen ist, kann er auch verheizen), aber das ist mit der händischen Beschickung eines Kaminofens ja doch nicht zu vergleichen.
Beim Kessel bleibt die Glut im Normalfall monatelang erhalten, wobei das Anzünden mitunter für Joachim 1-2 "heimelige Stunden" mit seiner Zweiten Verlobten (dem Kessel) bedeutet. 
Im ersten Jahr war das wirklich nicht witzig, da er oft unverhofft ausgegangen war und wir noch nicht im Haus wohnten..... aber inzwischen sind die beiden ein eingespieltes Team. 

Eine Frage bleibt für uns aber bis jetzt offen: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Dauerbrandofen" und einem normalen Kaminofen, wie wir ihn jetzt haben? 
Brennt der normale bei zu langem/intensivem Betrieb irgendwann durch?


----------



## Redlisch (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Eine Frage bleibt für uns aber bis jetzt offen: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "Dauerbrandofen" und einem normalen Kaminofen, wie wir ihn jetzt haben?
> Brennt der normale bei zu langem/intensivem Betrieb irgendwann durch?



Feuerstätten nach DIN 18890:
Kaminöfen für feste Brennstoffe. Verfeuerung von Braunkohlebriketts,Scheitholz, Braunkohlebriketts und manchmal Steinkohle.

Dauerbrandöfen nach DIN 18890:
Sind auch als Alleinheizung zugelassen. 
Die Dauerbrandfunktion ist jedoch nicht beim Betrieb mit dem Brennstoff Holz möglich, da Holz stets mit ausreichendem Luftüberschuss verfeuert werden muss, um Rußentwicklung zu vermeiden.
Bei Dauerbrandöfen kann ich an Reglern einen Wärmewert vorgeben, welcher
durch Regelung der Luftzuführ versucht wird zu halten.

* Primärluftautomatik

Der Thermoregler öffnet und schließt automatisch, in Abhängigkeit von der Temperatur des Ofens, die Primärluft. Dadurch kann die einmal eingestellte Wärmeleistung des Ofen während des Abbrandes der Brennstofffüllung annähernd konstant gehalten werden.


* die Vollautomatik

sorgt nicht nur für die Zuführung der notwendigen Luftmenge in den Brennraum, sondern verteilt die Primär- und Sekundärluft in der angemessenen Proportion, abhängig vom verwendeten Brennstoff (Holz oder Briketts). Mit einer einfachen Umschaltung kann man die gewünschte Heizleistung und der verwendete Brennstoff einstellen.

* Dauerbrandfunktion

Mit Steinkohle bestückt kann die Feuerstätte über mehrere Stunden auch über Nacht in Betrieb bleiben, ohne daß neuer Brennstoff nachgelegt werden muss. Feuerstätten mit Dauerbrand-Zulassung sind auch als Allein-Heizung nutzbar.


Kaminöfen sind zum größten Teil auch für den Dauerbetrieb geeignet jedoch nicht nach DIN 18890 und somit nicht als alleinige Heizquelle zugelassen.

Axel


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Jochen

Einen schönen Kachelofen habt ihr da.
Das ist wirklich eine Anschaffung die ein Leben lang hält.
Allerdingst hat sie auch ihren Preis.
Aber ich denke bei den jetzigen und zukünftigen Energiepreisen rechnet sich das sehr schnell.
Und Holz wächst immer wieder nach.

Anbei mal ein Bild wie es bei uns im Hof aussieht wenn das Holz frisch aus dem Wald kommt. (Das war Frühjahr 2006)
 

Gelagert wird es schön gestapelt neben dem Haus.


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Annett 

Also der Unterschied zwischen einem Kamin-„Dauerbrandofen“  und einem normalen Kaminofen ist wie es der Name schon sagt. 
Ein Kaminofen der für Dauerbrand geeignet ist kann über einen längeren Zeitraum voll beheizt werden.
In der Regel sind es extra schwere Ausführungen. 
Das sieht man z.B. wenn man mal auf das Gewicht des Ofens schaut.
Also ein sehr hohes  Leergewicht (nur der reine Stahlanteil ohne Kacheln oder Speckstein) . 
Im Gegensatz zu diesen Baumarktöfen für unter 500 Euro die nach kurzer Zeit schnell anfangen zu „Zerblättern“. 
Sieht man auch oft wie dünn da die Stahlwände sind.
Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung bei meinem Ofen.
 Leider konnte ich mir damals von Lehrlingsgeld nur einen solchen von einem großen Baumarkt holen für knapp 300EUR.
Dieser reichte eigentlich auch völlig aus um meine Etage zu heizen. 
Nur leider ist das nix wenn man täglich damit heizt.
Der ganze Brennraum ist nach 2 Jahren Nutzung total zerflattert und jedes mal wenn ich den anmache platzen richtige Eisenfetzen ab. 
Irgendwann ist das Teil irgendwo durch.

Ich werde mir deshalb spätestens nächstes Jahr einen neuen und vor allem guten Kaminofen zulegen. 
Komme da durch meine Arbeit günstiger ran.
Gerade wenn man ernsthaft damit Heizen will sollte man schon was Vernünftiges holen. 
Da gilt wieder der Spruch billig gekauft ist doppelt gekauft.
Der Kaminofen der unten bei meinen Eltern steht hat bis jetzt kaum Spuren und dieser läuft von Frühs bis Abends im Winter.


----------



## Uli (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo daniel,
nichts fuer ungut aber dein holz waere mir zu duenn.ich moechte auch mal ein paar stunden das haus verlassen können ohne das der ofen aus ist.
gruß uli


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Ulli



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo daniel,
> nichts fuer ungut aber dein holz waere mir zu duenn.ich moechte auch mal ein paar stunden das haus verlassen können ohne das der ofen aus ist.
> gruß uli



Dafür gibt es bei uns sogenannte "Nachtstücke". 
Das sind meist Klötze mit schweren Ästen drin die gerade so in den Ofen passen.
Die brennen oder glimmen mal gut 4 bis 5 Stunden.

Das Holz ist so eigentlich genau richtig von der Stärke. 
Wir hatten davor, bevor wir den Holzspalter hatten, erst dickere Holzscheite gemacht aber das war nix.
1. Braucht es länger zum Trocknen wenn es Dicker ist. 
Und 2. brennt es zwar Langsammer aber dafür nicht so heiß. 
Es sind immer mal ein paar Stücke dabei die ein bisschen dicker sind und die werden dann für abends oder wenn man mal weggeht beiseite gepackt.


----------



## Uli (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo daniel,jedem das seine.ich komme besser mit den größeren wie auf dem bild zurecht.
gruß uli


----------



## Redlisch (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Wenn ihr über die dicke der Stämme redet... so ab 80 cm fängt ein gutes Stück Holz an 
Das Edelstahlrohr über dem Stamm ist 22 cm im Durchmesser ...


----------



## Uli (3. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo redlisch,
so groß ist meine brennkammer nun auch wieder nicht 
gruß uli


----------



## Joachim (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

... sollte ja auch schon noch Luft ans Brenngut in der Brennkammer passen ...


----------



## Kurt (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Ofenfreunde und  die´s noch werden wollen,

nachdem der Ölpreis 'wahnsinnig' gestiegen ist habe ich im Jahr 2000 einen Kaminofen in die 'gute Stube' eingebaut - Marke Olymp "Hobby-Holzspar-Kessel."
Damit kam ich von davor 1700 l Ölverbrauch auf ca. 500 herunter, Holzverbrauch   8-10 m3 Buche a' € 70,00.   
Letzter Winter ohne Ölheizung ca. 6 m3 Buche verheizt - aber die Winter werden nicht immer so sein.
Zum Haus:  40 Jahre alt und nicht sehr gut wärmegedämmt.

Dieser Ofen hat den Vorteil, daß von 9 kW Leistung 5 kW durch einen Wärmetauscher in den Puffer bzw. einen Heizkreislauf geschickt werden können. Die meisten Kaminofen haben durch zu hohe Direkttemperaturen eine unangenehme Überhitzung des Raumes zur Folge.
Ausserdem kann er beliebig 'verkleidet' werden - was auch vom etwas begabten Heimwerker gut machbar ist. Das Foto zeigt 'meine Lösung' mit Finnischem Speckstein über Ofen und Ofenrohr, was eine super Wärmespeicherung und langsame Wärmeabgabe ergibt.

Geheizt wird mit Weich- und Hartholz, vornehmlich Buche. Die Verbrennung ist sauber und wenn die Scheibe mal verrußt ist (meist wegen falscher Luftzufuhr)  ist sie schnell mit etwas Asche und einem Feuchten Papier wieder  sauber gemacht (keine Chemie .

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt

P.S.:  seit Gestern draussen 'saukalt'  darum habe ich Heute gleich eingeheizt   - der Anblick vom Feuer wärmt allein schon   und etwas später wird´s richtig heimelig


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

... dann werden wir uns auch mal als "Stubenpyromanen" outen ...

Bei uns brennt seit 1999 ein Kaminofen von Hark, 8KW, der vom Spätherbst bis in den Frühling täglich in Betrieb ist. Gebrannt wird Holz und für die länger anhaltende Wärme zusätzlich Briketts.

Wir sind auch bekennende "Allesbrenner", was das Holz angeht. Bisher haben wir noch kein Holz gekauft, also haben wir keine Erfahrungen mit "Edel-Kaminhölzern" wir __ Esche, Eiche oder Rubinie. Bei uns kommt die zersägte Palette genau so zum Einsatz, wie Nadelholzscheite (bis ca. 30cm Länge, grössere fasst unser Ofen nicht). Hauptsächlich brennen wir allerdings ein Material, dass von keinem von Euch bisher genannt wurde: _Wingertknorze_. Für die Nicht-Rheinhessen unter Euch   , Wingertknorze sind Weinreben. Wenn man sozusagen mitten in den Weinbergen wohnt und genügend Winzer kennt, bekommt man dieses Holz umsonst. 

Wenn dieses Holz gut getrocknet ist, ist es sehr, sehr hart und brennt lange. Es ist allerdings dafür auch etwas aufwendig in der Aufbereitung der kamingerechten Stücke (Wurzeln abschlagen -> die werden gehächselt zu guter Beetabdeckung, auf der Kreissäge kleine Stücke schneiden) Auch die Lagerung ist aufweniger als bei Holzschiten: nur in Gitterbox, Schichten ist auf Grund des unregelmässigen Wuches nicht möglich).

Unsere "Weinheizung" reicht in der Übergangszeit (Herbst, frühes Frühjahr) aus. Das Wohn-/Esszimmer wird nur mit __ Wein beheizt. Im Winter heizt unsere Gasheizung zusätzlich die erste Etage sorgt für angenehme Tempartauren in den Bädern. Über den Verbrauch können wir keine wirklich vergleichbaren Aussagen machen, da wir das Holz nicht nach Raummetern angeliefert bekommen, sondern immer "die Roll voll", also das Fassungsvermögen eines Anhängers. 

Fazit von der Geschichte: Man braucht gar keinen Bio-Ethanol-Kamin, man kann auch mit Wein heizen  (sorry Frank, ist ein Scherz)


----------



## Redlisch (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo redlisch,
> so groß ist meine brennkammer nun auch wieder nicht
> gruß uli



Naja, ich habe ihn auch noch 4* gespalten und auf 50 cm Länge gesägt
(Wie man auf dem Bild sieht, ist er gerade in meinem Spalter).
Ich habe lieber große Stücke, da brauche ich nur alle paar Stunden was nachlegen, meiner Frau sind die allerdings zu groß und zu schwer. 
Sie bekommt sie kaum in den Ofen. Für sie mache ich dann 30-40 Stückchen, wenn Papa dann zuhause ist kommen wieder die richtigen in den Brennraum. Bis 60 cm passt bei uns rein.
Der Spalter kann 80 Holz bis 1,2 länge knacken, allerdings ist das ein ziemlicher Kraftakt es ran zu schleppen .
Da ich aber fast alles umsonst, bzw. gegen Forstarbeiten bekomme, nehme ich gerne das Zeug was Ottonormal-Selbstwerber
nicht verarbeiten kann.
Nur auf Hainbuchenstämme werde ich in Zukunft verzichten, da macht sogar der Spalter dicke Backen.

Axel


----------



## Uli (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hi joachim,
verlänger das rohr im raum,denn das bringt zusätzlich nochmal richtig waerme!
gruß uli


----------



## karsten. (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo

 und wer´s eleganter mag nimmt so was   


vor 15 Jahren hab ich DEN gebaut

 

da es mein Erster war 
muss es ein Glückstag gewesen sein.  

die Kacheln waren damals schon "unmodern"  

aber wir wollten eben genau solche haben  
und die waren viel schwieriger zu beschaffen als die "Modekacheln"

das Teil ist ein 17 KW ! Einsatz der auf ein Stahlgestell gebaut wurde und mit einem Konvektionsmantel aus Stahlblech und Gasbeton umbaut wurde.
Zusätzlich würde fast eine halbe Tonne Speichersteine im Inneren verbaut .

früher mal zum Spass , hat er mir inzwischen richtig Geld gespart  
Nur 
Holz muss man vor der Hütten haben .....
günstig wenn das "Holzmachen" einem Spass macht 
und man gut dazukommt...

die Wohnzimmertür hab ich auf 2,2 m verbreitert und so kann ich über das Treppenhaus das ganze Haus heizen . 
Der Schornstein steht auch mitten im Haus und ist der 3.Etage noch gut handwarm.

Eine Spülung der Scheibe war damals noch kein Thema aber etwas "Tuning" und sinnvolles Beschicken lassen die Scheibe weitgehend sauber bleiben.
 

das ist bei kleinem Feuerraum wesentlich schwerer

zur Versottung ,
da besteht keine Gefahr ,einmal ist man bei der Feststoffheizung wieder 2x im Jahr beim Kehren dabei :? 
außerdem brennen die Kamine mit soviel Luftüberschuss ,
dass das Phänomen gar nicht auftritt. 
Die Scheibe wäre auch immer dicht !  
wer will das*schon ?

zum Holz ,
trocken muss es sein ! 
bei idealer Lagerung gehackt mindestens ein Jahr , besser 2

Buche macht die größte Hitze
Eiche die wenigste Asche
Kiefer und Fichte sind gutes Anbrennholz   

Pappel und __ Birke verursachen eher Muskelkater als Wärme   

letztens hab ich woanders ..   - defekter Link entfernt - als Provisorium eingebaut 

die Masse  und die Größe des Feuerraums und des Konvektionsmantels sind aber nicht zu ersetzen .

ähnlich _aussehende_ Modelle gibt´s im Baumarkt auch schon für 199 € .


mfG

@Frank

wesentlich günstiger aber genauso wirksam wie ein Gel-Kamin 
ist [DLMURL="http://www.alphamusic.de/item?q=3553019&index=0"]sowas ![/DLMURL]


----------



## Joachim (10. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Uli
Und wohin soll ich verlängern?  Sag jetzt nicht, das ich ne neue Kernbohrung machen lassen soll ...   

@Karsten
Schicker Kamin  Meine Eltern haben auch so ein grünes Ungeheuer ...


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

So Leutz,

mal ein paar Impressionen von meinem Kaminofen. Viel Freude daran.


----------



## jochen (30. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Jürgen,

sag mal scheint in CO nicht so wunderschön die Sonne wie hier,
damit ihr feuern müßt... 

sieht klasse aus...


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Jochen,



natürlich haben/hatten wir wunderschönen Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel am WE bei uns in CO (wo die Engel wohnen  ). Das sind auch Bilder von unserem Testlauf.


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Leute,

mal was Anderes zu diesem Thema. Ich habe bei mir im Wohnzimmer an dieser Stelle (Mäuerchen)

 

geplant, Holz zur Dekoration zu lagern. Es soll nicht für den Ofen verwendet werden.

Jetzt habe ich Bedenken, dass ich mir Probleme mit Holzwürmern einhandele, wenn ich dort Holz lagere. Ich möchte nicht meinen schönen Holzboden ruinieren. Gibt es Holz, dass "wurmfrei" oder "behandelt" ist und als "Dekoholz" verwendet werden kann? 

Habt Ihr dazu irgendwelche Ideen? :beeten: :beeten:


----------



## Uli (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hallo juergen,
wenn du das holz nicht verbrennen moechtest,kannst du normales kaminholz mit einem klarsichtholzschutz streichen.
gruß uli


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Jürgen,

also ich hätte da Bedenken bezüglich anderer Untermieter.... von so nem Stück Holz fällt doch immer mal was ab = Schmutz. 
Und dann freuen sich sicherlich auch Silberfischchen und Co. über sowas. :? 

Bei uns würden sicherlich gleich die __ Spinnen in so einen Stapel einziehen. 
Weiß ja nicht, ob Ihr die auch als Daueruntermieter in etwas größeren Mengen beherbergt?


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Volltreffer;- und danke an meine Teichkumpels  

Unser neues Zuhause, ein altes Fachwerkhaus  kann nur über Öfen geheizt werden.

Wir haben 3 Kamine.

Bevor ich sich meine Kids im Winter den Hintern abfrieren, bitte ich euch um Hilfe.

Ich habe davon keine Ahnung


----------



## karsten. (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

isseswar 

aber

meinem Sohn hab ich letztens auch erstmal heizen zeigen müssen   





> Beheizen von Kaminofen mit Holz
> 
> Primär- und Sekundärluft maximal öffnen! (Achten Sie auch darauf, dass die ggf. in Ihrem Verbindungsstück eingebaute Drosselklappe ganz geöffnet ist).
> *geeignete !* Anzünder auf den Rost legen, darauf Reisig oder kleine Holzstücke legen.
> ...



Nachtrag : 
bei manchen Modellen sollte man vor dem Öffnen der Heizraumtür  die Drosselklappe öffnen , damit Rauchgase nicht in den Wohnraum gelangen .

das Brennholz sollte immer so eingelegt werden ,
dass die Flammen von der Scheibe wegführen  

mfG

http://www.novaline.info/service-abc-funktion.html


----------



## Dr.J (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Die Holzwolle zum Anzünden kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Hat denn keiner weiter eine Idee zu meinem Problem oben?


----------



## Thomas_H (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Mir hilft ja auch keiner Jürgen  

Bei dir sieht es ja genauso aus, wie auf meiner Baustelle


----------



## Dr.J (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Thomas,

das Bild ist etwas älter. Die aktuellen Bilder sind irgendwie aus meinem Album verschwunden.  Der Umbau ist bereits zu Ende und wir geniessen wieder unser Leben.


----------



## Thomas_H (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Schön Jürgen  

Und jetzt mal her mit euren Tipps....

Wie baue ich so einen Kamin?
Was brauche ich und was kostet sowas?

(Sonst frieren wir uns im Winter den Hintern ab :beeten: )


----------



## Dr.J (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Was mein Kamin gekostet hat, willste garned wissen


----------



## Annett (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn Du auf diese Fragen





> Und jetzt mal her mit euren Tipps....
> 
> Wie baue ich so einen Kamin?
> Was brauche ich und was kostet sowas?


hier in einem *Gartenteichforum* keine wirklich guten Antworten bekommst, naja - mich würds nicht wundern.  

Es gibt sicher auch dafür Spezis, aber ob die nun gerade noch nen Teich haben und ausgerechnet auf unsere Seite verweilen.... ich weiß ned.  

Außerdem fehlen noch jede Menge Voraussetzungen. Allem voran eine Beschreibung/Bilder, wie es dort so ausschaut bzw. was geht.
Unser Ofen ist fertig gekauft, ist aber auch kein Dauerbrandofen.... such doch mal mit dem Begriff! Auch bei ebay gibts öfters mal nette, alte Öfen. 
Wir haben bei der Sanierung den Berliner Ofen rausgeworfen. Wollte keiner haben, weil nur ein ganz einfacher. Jetzt ist dort der Küchen-Vorratsraum. Als Speißekammer, wie zuerst geplant, leider zu warm. 

Beim Selbstbau und auch so bleibt der Schorni als kleines Problem, denn der muss Deinen (Ein-)Bau abnehmen. Also red vorher mit ihm!


----------



## Olli.P (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi Jürgen,



			
				Dr.J schrieb:
			
		

> Hat denn keiner weiter eine Idee zu meinem Problem oben?



Ich hätte da einen kleinen Tipp:


Wenn wir für unser Terrarium Totholz aus dem Wald mitbringen legen wir das immer für 'ne gewisse Zeit (15-20Min) in den "Backofen so bei ca.150-200°C" Das sollte dann schon das Ungeziefer abtöten, nicht dass unsere Barties sich da noch was wegholen.................. 

Wenn da im Holz schon Wurmlöcher drinne sind, solltest du es natürlich dementsprechend länger im Backofen lassen.................. 

PS. Und das Holz dann nicht ohne Handschuhe rausholen das wird Heiß


----------



## Olli.P (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi Thomas,



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt mal her mit euren Tipps....
> 
> Wie baue ich so einen Kamin?
> Was brauche ich und was kostet sowas?



Bei der Fragestellung:

Kelle, Hammer, Wasserwaage, Hitzebeständigen Mörtel, Steine, Kamineinsatz,

usw. ................ 

Neeeee, mit der Fragestellung bekommste keine Hilfe...........: 

Wie Annett schon geschrieben hat, sprich erst einmal mit deinem Schornsteinfeger, was überhaupt möglich ist..........: 


Mauern kannst viel, aber ob das hinterher auch abgenommen wird..... 

Ich weiß nicht.......... 


Eine Seite hätt ich - defekter Link entfernt - gefunden


----------



## Joachim (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Jürgen
Annett packt ihre Orchideenerde auch immer erst in die Mikrowelle um eventuellen Ungeziefer zu neutralisieren - wenn du ne große hast, oder jemanden kennst der ne große hat, dann weist du ja, was du zu tun hast.  

@Thomas_H
Grundrisse (bemaßt), Raumhöhen und Schornsteine eingezeichnet und dir könnte geholfen werden. Fotos wären natürlich auch immernoch ganz nett.


----------



## Koiheini (2. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Der Kamin auf dem Bild wiegt ca 25t - Wir haben den mittels selbstgebauten Wärmetauscher aus zwei alten Sauerstoffflaschen zu nem Heizkraftwerk für ca 50 m Gussrippen umgebaut.  

Damit friert dann auch keine einzige Dame mehr 







Zum Live sehen einfach mal ne Party bei meinem Cousin buchen

http://www.schmerbachskeller.de/


----------



## Annett (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Moin,

na der steht aber garantiert nur im EG/Keller, oder? 
Wir hatten schon bei unserem gekauften (185kg) Bedenken wegen der Deckenlast, da die Fußbodenheizung schon ordentlich was wiegt und der Bauingenieur vor zwei Jahren meinte, bei 200kg/m² sollten wir besser aufhören. :?
So sind die alten "Buden". Kein Stahl/Stahlbeton verbaut. :


----------



## Dr.J (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Joachim, Olaf

 für eure Ideen

ich habe ne grosse Microwelle (Bosch Gourmet 8500), die wäre geeignet. Hat sogar Backfunktion. Die schafft 250°C. Die Micro immerhin 700 Watt.

Ich habe nur Bedenken wegen der Brandgefahr. Kann denn so ein Holz nicht das Brennen anfangen, wenn es bei 250°C oder 700 Watt "gebacken" wird?


----------



## Olli.P (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi Jürgen,


also wenn meine Frau da die Äste rein geschmissen hat, ist da bislang in den 15-20 Min bislang noch nix passiert..... 

Außer das das Holz verdammt heiß wurde haben wir nix festgestellt.... 

Ich glaube wenn du da ein paar dicke Holzscheite erwärmst wird da wohl auch nix passieren, ich denke mal der Zündpunkt für Holz liegt ja doch wohl ein wenig höher als 200 oder 250°C oder................. 

Hast schon mal ausprobiert wie lange das dauert bis so ein Holzscheit ohne Flamme Feuer fängt???

Zur Mikrowelle kann ich leider nix sagen


----------



## Uli (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

hi jürgen,
nimm holz ohne rinde oder borke!bei älteren dachstühlen oder dachlatten kann man gut sehen das es an so kleinen rindenresten trotz imprägnierung losgeht mit den würmchen,wird dir aber auch jeder erfahrene zimmermann oder dachdecker bestätigen.
gruß uli


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi Leute,

da ja nun das Wetter danach ist, auch abends mal den Kamin / Kaminofen anzumachen, was spart ihr denn so an Heizkosten damit im Jahr..........??????


----------



## Joachim (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Olaf
 Wir haben unseren erst seit diesem Herbst und dank FBH und Pellet-ofen auch nicht mehr soooo oft an wie in der Übergangszeit ...


----------



## Olli.P (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi,

na dann will ich mal den Anfang machen:


Wir Heizen ja seit 06.12. letzten Jahres mit dem Kaminofen. Vorher hatten wir in jedem Raum eine Nachtspeicherheizung.
Im April diesen Jahres hatte man mir ausgerechnet dass wir noch ca. 350,-Euronen nachzahlen müssten!!

Jetzt bin ich am 15.10. nochmals mit den aktuellen Zählerständen da gewesen und siehe da, genau wie ich es nach den letzten Abrechnugspreisen ausgerechnet hatte:

Wir werden bis zum Ende des Jahres ca. 1000,- Euronen zuviel gezahlt haben..... 

Und das beste ist, das ich bislang für das Holz zum Heizen null komma nix bezahlt habe..........


----------



## Gismochen (18. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Nun meine Kaminlandschaft iss noch nicht ganz fertig aber mal nen kleines Bild vorab  fehlt noch die mitte und des rechte Teil und diverse feinarbeiten



 

und so solls mal aussehen laut meiner Handgemalten Skizze 

 

damit heiz ich meine gesammte untere Etage mit selbst gehacktem __ Birken und Kirschholz plus Nachts 3 Brikets


----------



## karsten. (19. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo

als Zusatzheizung , sonst Öl ,bei 150 qm

gespart   ca  1000 l Öl pro Saison 

d.h. 700,- Tendenz steigend  

die Heizspitzen fallen eigentlich komplett weg 
besonderes wenn über die Feiertage die sonst berufsbedingte Tagabsenkung abgeschaltet wird macht Kamin Spass


mfG


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Moin.

Die neusten Überlegungen, für eine sauberere Umwelt. 
Jeder mag sich seinen Teil dazu denken. 

Noch sind es nur Überlegungen, bald wird es wohl eine feste Verordnung sein. 
Allerdings scheint unten noch ein Stück zu fehlen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

na dann haben wir noch Zeit bis Ende 2024. Aber wir werden mal den Hersteller unseres Kaminofens anschreiben, vielleicht gibt es ja eine Bescheinigung für unser Modell. Daher: *lieben Dank für den Tipp wegen der neuen (geplanten) Verordnung, Annett*.

Was uns aber wundert: wieso sind die Politiker gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen eine Holzverbrennungsanlagenabgabe (nicht -steuer :evil ) einzuführen. Denn nur mit reinerer Luft füllt man doch die Staatskassen nicht . Aber das ist ja bisher nur ein Entwurf ... denen fällt bestimmt noch was ein, in Richtung Abgaben


----------



## Redlisch (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Das ist doch wieder typisch für Deutschland ...

Erst sollen alle mit Holz und Co Heizen, nun machen es viele und dem Staat geht die Ökosteuer etc. flöten, also sucht man schnell etwas was am Holz heizen schlecht ist und belegt die bösen "Dreckschleudern" mit Abgaben.

War das mir dem tollen Dieselfahrzeugen nicht genauso...

Wenn ich bedenke was die Vulkane im Moment für Feinstaub in die Luft pusten, ist der vom Menschen erzeugte Feinstaub lächerlich.

Aber wir sind ja alle so naiv und wenn es oft genug in der Blöd steht glauben das alle und wir können Abgaben drauf erheben.

Irgendwie steigt  in mir auf ... armes Deutschland


----------



## Wilm (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Das mit den Abgaben für Feinstaub ist doch nur der erste Schritt. Wenn noch mehr Solarstrom, Windenergie, Solarwärme und Erdwärme nutzen, dann braucht es nicht mehr lange und die erste Abgabe auf erneuerbare Energien ist da. Sozusagen die Öko-Ökosteuer.

Dem Bauern drohen demnächst ja auch die CO2-Abgaben, weil sein Milchvieh ...

Was den Herren "Superregulatoren" aber noch nicht aufgefallen ist:

Wenn sie so weiter machen, dass man sich überlegt, Warmwasser zu nehmen, das Licht anzuschalten, Weltklima erwärmende Milch zu trinken und frecherweise auch noch mit irgendeinem ökologischen System Wärme erzeugt, kann es schnell passieren, dass einfach keine Steuerzahler mehr da sind. 

Armes Deutschland, Du gehst schlimmen Zeiten entgegen.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Annett (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Wilm,

also wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, soll es keine Abgabe (Steuer) für "Dreckschleudern" geben... Du sollst Dir halt nen neuen/besseren Ofen kaufen, wenns der alte nicht packt.  Kost ja nix.

In der neuen 1.BImSchV steckt viel mehr Zündstoff, als es auf den ersten Blick erscheint.
Wir im landwirtschaftlichen Bereich Tätigen warten seit mind. 2Jahren auf die Änderung dieser Verordnung. 
Allerdings nicht weil wir hofften, dass die Emmissionsgrenzwerte und andere Sachen so drastisch abgesenkt werden. :shock 
(Die Filterhersteller reiben sich schon die Hände und tüffteln fleißig weiter.)

Heißt es derzeit noch unter §3 Brennstoffe 





> 8. Stroh oder ähnliche pflanzliche Stoffe,


 - defekter Link entfernt -, so steht im neuen Vorschlag dies 





> 8. Stroh und ähnliche pflanzliche Stoffe, Getreideganzpflanzen, Getreidekörner und -
> bruchkörner, Pellets aus Getreideganzpflanzen oder Getreidekörnern, Getreideausputz, Getreidespelzen
> und -halmreste,


was das Tor für schnell nachwachsende Rohstoffe mit einer hohen Energiedichte viel weiter aufstößt........  
Der Landwirt wird so vielleicht doch noch im größeren Rahmen zum Energiewirt, ohne selbst ne teure Biogas- oder Solaranlage zu besitzen.
Und ob ich nun Getreide zu Bioethanol verestere oder gleich verbrenne - für mich macht das keinen (ethisch/moralischen) Unterschied!

Das solche Zugeständnisse in dieser Verordnung über welche an anderer Stelle (was transgene Geschichten angeht) erkauft werden, lassen wir besser außen vor.
Blödes politisches Geschacher!  

Allerdings geht das zu sehr off topic und ich hör deshalb jetzt besser damit auf. 

Warten wir einfach ab, wie lange sie noch brauchen um sie endlich auf den Weg zu bringen....


----------



## Wilm (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Annett,

nein ich bin kein Teilerwerbs- oder Vollerwerbs-Landwirt, ich lebe nur in einer recht landwirtschaftlichen Region. 

Für meine Zentralheizung habe ich mir auch vorgestellt, diese auf Kurz oder Lang auf Weizen umzustellen, da die Preise schon mit Holz in meiner Gegend konkurrieren. 

Sollte nach einer Novelle tatsächlich diese Art der Heizung zulässig sein, dann werden die Preise für minderwertige Chargen aber schnell ins unermessliche steigen. Kyryll hat hier in Südniedersachsen die Holzpreise auch nicht gesenkt.

Mein Büro heize ich neuerdings mit einem uralten Petroleumofen aus den 30er Jahren. Jahresverbrauch liegt unter 30 Liter á ca. 1,60 Teuronen. Dazu noch eine Petroleumlampe, oder ein Spiritus-Glühlicht aus den 1910er Jahren und es ist genug Licht und Wärme zum arbeiten.

Mich nervt einfach, dass ich jedes Jahr mehr Energie einspare und unter dem Strich wieder wesentlich höhere Kosten für das Haus habe.

Aber zurück zum Kamin-/Ofen. Noch haben unsere "Feinstaubschleudern" mindestens 11 Jahre Schonfrist. 

Grüße aus dem Eichsfeld,
 Wilm


----------



## Uli (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Büro heize ich neuerdings mit einem uralten Petroleumofen aus den 30er Jahren. Jahresverbrauch liegt unter 30 Liter á ca. 1,60 Teuronen.


hallo wilm,
das kannst du mir nicht erzählen,es sei denn das du so gut wie nie im büro bist.
gruß uli


----------



## Wilm (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wilm,
> das kannst du mir nicht erzählen,es sei denn das du so gut wie nie im büro bist.
> gruß uli



Hallo Uli,
doch doch ! Eine Aladdin Blue-Flame-Heater ist sehr genügsam. Du darfst aber dabei nicht vergessen, dass 100% der Abgase auch im Raum sind. Somit hat der Ofen einen Wirkungsgrad von 100%. Bei einem Liter Petroleum sind das in etwa 11kW.

Dazu kommt dann noch die Tischbeleuchtung, die ich nicht eingerechnet habe. Ein Hugo-__ Schneider-Spiritus-Glühlicht Nr.2 aus den 1910er Jahren verbraucht einen Liter Spiritus in 6 Stunden. 1 l =.6,4kW. Damit kommt die Lampe auf ein zusätzliches kW. 

Mein Büro ist direkt unter dem Dach, somit funktioniert das. Zwar nicht wirklich ökologisch, aber wenn Stromausfall ist, dann geht nur das Telefon und der Computer nicht mehr.

Auf Wunsch mache ich da gerne ganz ganz ganz viel Bilder :smoki 

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bedenke was die Vulkane im Moment für Feinstaub in die Luft pusten, ist der vom Menschen erzeugte Feinstaub lächerlich


 
sag das mal unseren Politikern ... dann verabschieden die bestimmt sofort ein Gesetz das Vulkane verbietet


----------



## Redlisch (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> sag das mal unseren Politikern ... dann verabschieden die bestimmt sofort ein Gesetz das Vulkane verbietet



Oder die Länder auf deren Gebiet sie sind müssen eine Feinstaubsteuer bezahlen, je nach Windrichtung an das Land was sie belasten  

Hier ist Deutschland mal wieder vorreiter, wir haben die aktiven Vulkane schon sehr lange abgeschaft, der Umwelt zu liebe :smoki 

Axel


----------



## Olli.P (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Leute,



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin.
> 
> Die neusten Überlegungen, für eine sauberere Umwelt.
> Jeder mag sich seinen Teil dazu denken.
> ...



Also bei uns hats heute auf der Titelseite in der Tagespresse gestanden 

Und ein Stückchen weiter drunter gleich ein Artikel über die "nicht" funktionierenden Rußpartikelfilter für die Dieselfahrzeuge... 

Dann wolln wa ma abwarten ob die für die Kamine wohl von anfang an funzen. Vielleicht sollten die dann auch erst einmal ausgiebig getestet werden. Nicht das ich mir da so'n Filter für teures Geld einbaue, und anschliessend heißt das dann auch " der bringt nix":crazy

Aber irgendwie muss man ja die Wirtschaft ankurbeln.....


----------



## Olli.P (15. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Leute,

folgender Leserbrief war am 14. Dez. in unserer Tagespresse zu finden:



> *Panikmache ist nicht Nachvollziehbar*
> 
> Kaminöfen
> 
> ...


Quelle: Westfälische Nachrichten vom 14.12.2007


Übrigens haben wir seit dem 10.12. unseren zweiten Ofen im EG in betrieb genommen. Und selbst unser Bez. Schornsteinfegermeister konnte uns bei der Abnahme nicht sagen, wo man denn da einen Feinstaubfilter einbauen soll, geschweige denn wie man diesen, wenn er zusitzt reinigt 

Der Schornsteinfeger meinte, dass so ein Filter wohl nicht kommen wird.


----------



## Flash (16. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo, 
ich hab einen Kaminofen von Hark, 8kW

Ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Ofen.
Ich brenne an Holz so ziemlich alles was ich unter die Kettensäge ( mein keines Baby von Stihl ) bekommen kann.
Normalerweise geb ich für das Holz nix.. habe genügend Bekannte ( Forstwirtschaft ) 
Die Vor und Nachteile der einzelnen Holzsorten wurden ja schon ausfürlich diskutiert.
Ob es da Änderungen im bereich der Emissionen gibt oder geben wird, weiß ich nicht und kann es auch nicht beeinflussen:? 
Wie auch immer ist auf jeden Fall günstiger und vor allem romantischer  als ne Zentral Heitzung, die bei mir im übrigen auf Stadtgas läuft.. das wird auch immer teurer!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Gismochen (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

So nu ist mein kleines Kunstwerk auch seit einiger Zeit endlich fertig gestellt die letzten LEDs verlötet und verlegt, letzte Woche von unserem Kaminkehrermeister mit verblüfenden Augen abgenommen worden.

Hier handelt es sich um einen Ofen der Fa. Wamsler mit 8 KW Heiszleistung eingebettet in viel Schamotsteinplatten für die Wärmespeicherung

 

verbrennen tu ich zur Zeit nur Kirsch und Buchenholz Vorat ca 15 Raummeter da sehr hohe Wärmeleistung bekomm.

 

Zum anfeuer wenn nötig nehm ich normales Fichte oder Kiefernnholz wovon ich so an die 60 Raummeter in der Scheune hab 
Nachts leg ich drei Brikets auf des langt dicke aus

 

Leider musste ich aus Schornsteintechnischen gegebeheiten des ganze Projekt im Hinteren Flur platzieren was aber dem Ausheizen meiner unteren Wohnung keinerlei nachteile beschert da ich jeweils an den hinteren seiten (von vorne/aussen nicht sichtbar) Löcher mit 100mm durchs Mauerwerk ins Wohnzimmer und Arbeitszimmer gebohrt hab und mit jeweils einem Abluftrohr mit intigrierten Lüfter mit Klappe Warmluft in die jeweiligen Zimmer strömen lassen kann wen es ja zu kalt werden sollte 
werde dies aber noch thermisch steueren.

Meine normale Zentralheizung läuft nur auf minimaler Leistung und auch nur aus Grund von Frostschutz 

 ​


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Gismochen,

mit 60 Raummeter Fichte und 15 Raummeter Buche und Kirsche kann der Winter kommen......   

sieht sehr gut aus, und durchdacht bis ins letzte Detail...

gute Arbeit...


----------



## Joachim (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Schönes Projekt, da hat Jochen Recht - naja, und Holz hast du ja auch genug, wie es scheint ... 

Frage an alle:

Tut es dem Heizen im Kamin einen Abbruch, wenn die Scheite kleiner sind? Also heizt man mit dem gleichen Gewicht, aber großen Scheiten länger als mit kleinen Scheiten (selbes Gewicht, aber eben mehr) ?


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi Joachim,



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Frage an alle:
> 
> Tut es dem Heizen im Kamin einen Abbruch, wenn die Scheite kleiner sind? Also heizt man mit dem gleichen Gewicht, aber großen Scheiten länger als mit kleinen Scheiten (selbes Gewicht, aber eben mehr) ?



du stellst Fragen... 

Morgen machst du mal frei,

spaltest 10 Raummeter von jeder Sorte,

verschürst sie,

und schreibst danach einen schönen Erfahrungsbericht... 

viel Spaß beim Holzspalten.


----------



## Joachim (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

10 Raummeter?  Soll ich den ganzen Landkreis roden?!  

Ich mein ja nur ... 2kg Buche als 1 Stück gegen 2kg Buche als 10 Stücke ...

Was brennt länger/heizt mehr?

... und ich dachte sowas wäre schon erforscht gewesen.


----------



## jochen (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi Joachim,

2 kg im Ganzen...


----------



## Joachim (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

... weil die Oberfläche kleiner ist, nicht war? 

Also sollte man die Scheite doch so groß wie möglich lassen ...


----------



## Redlisch (17. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Also sollte man die Scheite doch so groß wie möglich lassen ...



Hiho, 
Denk aber an deine Frau, die muss die Scheite auch noch in den Ofen bekommen... ich werde schon immer schräg angeschaut wenn ich mit meinen halben Baumstämmen anrücke...

Aber im Vergleich brennen die großen Stücke länger...
wenn ich einen richtigen Scheit einlege, muss ich frühestens nach 3 Stunden mal was nachlegen, wenn Frau ihre Scheite reinpackt so muss sie nach 1,5-2 Stunden nachwerfen... Wie schon richtig vermutet ist die Oberfläche hier ausschlaggebend, wobei bei den kleinen Scheiten eine höhere Wärmemenge in kürzerer Zeit abgegeben wird, da der Brennwert der gleiche ist (Buche 20% Feuchte= 4,08 kWh/Kg). 
Also warm machen mit kleinen Holz, Temperatur halten mit großen ...

Definition:
Richtige Scheite = um die 50cm und max 1 mal gespalten
Das Kleinzeug für das weibliche Geschlecht = um die 30 cm und min 4 mal gespalten

Axel


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Axel
Nach deiner Defenition hab ich nen "Frauenkamin"  Aber ich werd es mal testen


----------



## Dr.J (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hi,

Ich möchte Baumstammstücke (Fichte) verwenden, die etwa 30 cm lang sind und 4 mal gespalten, also geviertelt sind. Die müssten doch eine recht guten dauerhaften Brennwert haben, oder?


----------



## Joachim (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

An sich schon, nur hat Fichte nicht gerade höchste Brennwerte ...

... du könntest sie natürlich auch 4 Wochen in Öl tränken (natürlich Heizöl) und dann verfeuern  aber dann will ich ne Fotostrecke davon sehen ...


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Jürgen,
letztes Jahr habe ich auch 50% Fichte 50% Buche gefeuert.
Zum Anheizen habe ich immer Fichte genommen, der Ofen wird schnell heiß aber man muss öfters nachlegen (Brennwert ca. 3/4 von Buche).

Viele haben Probleme mit Nadelholz verbrennen, dies scheint auch an schlecht isolierten Schornsteinen zu liegen, wo Kondenswasser entsteht und den Ruß anbacken lässt.
Der Schornsteinfeger erzählte beim letzten Fegen das er gerade einen Schonstein hatte welcher fast zur hälfte zu war. Da wurde auch viel Fichte gefeuert.
Bei mir hingegen fragte er ob ich den Ofen im Winter nicht genutzt habe, und das obwohl gut 7m Fichte und 10m Buche durchgingen.

Von der Atmosphäre gefiel mir Kiefer noch am Besten, sie brannte schon heiß und das knistern und knallen von den Harzblasen machte schon schön warm 

Axel


----------



## wander-falke (28. Dez. 2007)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Freunde

Ich hoffe Weihnachten steht bei Euch auch nicht mehr vor der Tür. 
Weil wir gerade bei Kaminen sind:

_*Hat von Euch jemand einen Holz-Sauna-Ofen ?*_
Ich habe vor in mein Gartenhaus eine Sauna einzubauen. 
Stilecht daher bitte mit Holz beheizt.
Mit meinem Schornsteinfeger bin ich grün, nur auch er konnte mir niemand nennen der eine gewisse Erfahrung im Betrieb hat.

So nun noch einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## karsten. (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

puh 
erst mal staubwischen auf dem Beitrag
 

endlich wieder Heizsaison !


den 
 

habe ich zurückgelassen 

und hab mir erstmal Kaminöfen 

aufgestellt ...
im Hinterkopf den Gedanken später mal wieder einen "richtigen" Ofen zu setzen 

 

geheilt !
liegen eben fast 20 Jahre dazwischen  

perfekte Spülung , kein Scheibenputzen
sparsamste Verbrennung ,fast Vergasertechnik  

 

durch die Löcher in der Brennraumrückwand wird Frischluft eingesaugt und zündet mit dem Holzgas frei im Raum

einmal die Woche Asche    höchstens !

ein Problem :

sitze halt meist unkultiviert im Unterhemd rum   


schöne Woche


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätt da auch mal ne Frage an euch Ofenprofis.

Ich bewohne in meinem Haus die 1. OG, habe im Wohnzimmer einen Kaminschacht. Nun ist das Bj des Hauses von 1922 und der Kamin ist halt noch so wie früher gemauert. Ich hab unten im Keller mal die Klappe aufgemacht und hochgespiegelt er ist nicht verstopft oä.

-> Nun möchte ich mir auch irgendwann einen Kaminofen zulegen und da stellt sich die Frage ob ich zwingend ein edelstahlrohr in diesem Kaminschacht einziehen muss bevor ich meinen Kaminofen betreiben darf ?

-> als 2. Frage stellt sich ob ich überhaupt einen Keramikofen bei mir hinstellen kann, da ich Holzbalkendecken habe und die ja nicht besonders stark mit Gewicht belastet werden dürden (ich glaub so 250 Kg pro m2) ? Kann ich dann wegen des gewichtes nur so einen kleinen billigen Baumarktofen betreiben - bringt so ein Budget Ding überhaupt was ?

Schon mal Danke vorab !


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Ralf,

der Ofen in Beitrag #1 steht auf einer Holzbalkendecke mit Stampflehmfüllung (laienhaft ausgedrückt). Traglast ähnlich geschätzt, wie Du es schreibst.
Foto 
Auf die Balken kamen diese Trockenestrichplatten und darauf dann
Foto 
das Laminat.  

Der Schornstein ist aus Ziegelsteinen aufgemauert, war nicht mehr der schönste und wurde nur ordentlich abgeputzt. Da er bis zum EG reicht, haben wir durch den Maurer eine Platte auf Fußbodenhöhe OG einbauen lassen. Will ja keiner in der Mietwohnung (Bad) unseren Ruß entnehmen. 
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal den Schorni fragen.  Der muss das Ganze am Ende nämlich abnehmen.....


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Danke Annett, mal sehen ob noch so ein Schorni hier im Forum ist der was dazu sagen kann.

Kennst du denn das Gewicht des dort verbauten Ofens ?

Mit den Trockenestrichplatten hast du aber auch schon ein gewisses Gewicht auf die Holzbalkendecken gebracht.

Und bei euch geht auch tatsächlich ein großteil der Wärme in den Raum und nicht den Schornstein raus ?


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo.

Also das Gewicht wird vom Händler mit ca. 185kg angegeben. Der Ofen hat ja ringsherum Specksteinverkleidung - so hat man, wenn er schon ausgeht, noch eine gute Abwärme. Dafür dauert es halt einige Zeit, bis er richtig Wärme abgibt.

Wieviel an Wärme zum Schornstein rausgeht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen... ein längeres Ofenrohr wäre sicherlich besser. 
Aber: Der Ofen ist so schon fast zu groß für den Raum. 
Wir schaffen damit locker, bei normal 20-22°C Raumtemperatur, nach 2h 25-27°C und mehr, wenn wir denn wollten.  

Wir haben ihn anliefern und anschließen lassen, denn das Gewicht ins OG hieven wollten wir nicht selbst erledigen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> Also das Gewicht wird vom Händler mit ca. 185kg angegeben.



 nur so wenig, der sieht aber sehr groß aus, die im BM liegen alle so ab 500kg aufwärts wenn ich mich nicht täusche

habt ihr denn nun ein edelstahlrohr drinnen im schorni?


----------



## jochen (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Ralf,

zur Frage wegen deines Schornsteines,

frage den Schlotfeger der in deinem Bezirk zuständig ist, alles andere ist nur irreführend.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

alles klar


----------



## Joachim (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

@Ralf
Wir haben kein Edelstahlrohr oder sonstiges im Schornstein - der ist schlicht gemauert und der Essenpolierer hat ihn sich vorher angesehen und sein OK gegeben.  Der Schornstein sollte auf alle Fälle keine Risse haben (sonst kommt man um Innenrohre nicht umhin) und die Wandstärke gewisse Mindestmaße erfüllen. Der Durchmesser sollte auch halbwegs zur Kaminleistung passen ...

Und 500kg für nen Stellkamin halte ich für fast ausgeschlossen - wer soll sowas denn in einer Wohnung noch bewegen können ... 

Außerdem unterscheidet man noch nach Dauerbrandofen und den "anderen" . wir haben zB. keinen Dauerbrandofen, da wir den Kamin nur ab und an Abends zum "Schnellaufwärmen" nehmen.  Den Rest erledigt ja die Fussbodenheizung im gesammten Haus. Übrigens mit Pellets ...  ... was auch nicht nur Vorteile hat!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

in meinem Kaminschacht passt locker nen 100er HT z.B. rein. ich werd mal meinem schorni fragen - ich hoffe es ist auch möglich ein längeres (so 2m) Abluftrohr (mit schellen befestigt) vom Kamin zum Schacht zu ziehen - so kann doch sicher noch eine zusätzliche Wärmeausbeute gewonnen werden


----------



## wander-falke (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

und nun steht schon fast wieder die Heizperiode vor der Tür.

wie sind denn die Bezugspreise bei Euch für 33 cm ofenfertiges Brennholz

Vorab sollten wir uns auf eine Einheit einigen:

_1Ster: wird seltener verwendet 
          ist aber ein kubikmeter Holz. Meißt berechnet im Wald_
_1RaumMeter (RM): ist ein Haufen Holz, 1m lang , 
          gestapelt auf 1m breit und 1m hoch_
_1Schüttraummeter (SRM) ist eine Metallbox, 1x1x1m
           in die das ofenfertige Holz "geschüttet wird_

_Weitläufig ergeben sich daraus die ungefähren Werte_

1 SRM = 0,5 - 0,6 RM je nach Länge (0,33 - 0,50 cm) 
1 RM   = 0,8 ster oder 1,5 SRM

meine Quelle *2009: 1RM 62,00€ ohne Lieferung *
ich habe leider keinen Wald, oder Onkel mit einem Acker auf den man Langholz setzen und zerkleinern kann


----------



## orcanet (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Hallo Andreas,

wir haben im letzten jahr für 1 RM Buche, 33 cm,  47 € frei Haus gezahlt - die diesjährigen Preise hab ich noch nicht eingeholt.

Hast Du mal beim Forstamt gefragt oder bei Landwirten in Deiner Gegend (die sind oft auch Waldbesitzer und verkaufen zumindest hier bei uns Brennholz)?

LG
Barbara


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Wir haben im letzten Jahr für 2 RM super abgelagertes Buchen- und Eichenholz € 120,00 bezahlt, ohne Anlieferung.
Die Qualität des Holzes war sagenhaft, jeder einzelne Scheit brannte richtig lange. Es war super gestapelt in Gitterboxen, da gab es keinen Zweifel.
Werde dort dieses Jahr wieder holen,
Eva-Maria


----------



## wander-falke (6. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*



orcanet schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> 
> wir haben im letzten jahr für 1 RM Buche, 33 cm, 47 € frei Haus gezahlt -


 
 Das ist aber ein guter Preis !!
(wenns kein Kronenholz war)
Ich hier zwischen Speyer und Neustadt an der Weinstraße habe zwar den Pfälzer Wald im Westen, aber die "Waldler" wissen auch was man in den  "Rhein - Neckar Neubaugebieten abgreifen kann. 
Naja, dann werde ich wohl zuschlagen.

@Eva-Maria
120,00  € kommt bei mir auch etwa hin.


----------



## karsten. (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

Mahlzeit 
Die Saison ist vorbei 
jetzt geht die "Sammelei" für den Winter 2012/13 los


  

dh. wenn ich das alles gespalten und eingelagert habe 
kommt nur noch was mir so "vor die Füße fällt"

für 2 solche Buchen (ca 20fm)  hab ich heuer  30,-/fm bezahlt

____________


ganz am Anfang von dem Tread hatten wir´s mal von Deckenventilatoren ...

so was muss ich jetzt auch installieren 

mein Plasma an der Wand hängt ziemlich hoch 

nach wochenlangen von Fluchen begleitetem Experimentieren
bin ich drauf gekommen 

ab 30°C an der Zimmerdecke reagierte der Plasma-TV mit Farbverschiebungen und Bildrelikten ......

mfG


----------



## maritim (5. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kamin / Kaminofen - und nu?*

für mein brennholz zahle ich im schnitt 12 euro pro rm. das ist dann eine mischung aus buche, __ birke und nadelholz und das holz liegt immer am wegesrand .


habe grob überschlagen 45 rm ofenfertiges holz und das langt für ca.4 winter.
mache momentan mein holz im wald ofenfertig und werfe es in eine gitterbox die hinten am traktor hängt.
die gitterboxen stelle schön ich in einer reihe auf und werfe eine plane drüber.
zug um zug kommt alles an brennholz in gitterboxen und die holzunterstände sind für immer geschichte
so muss ich das holz nicht tausend mal in die hand nehmen........
wenn ich holz brauche,  fahre ich die gitterbox mit dem hubwagen in den keller.


----------



## wander-falke (17. Mai 2015)

Vor 4 Jahren der letzte Eintrag, 
wie haben sich denn die Preise bei euch entwickelt ? 

Bei uns verkauft der ortsansässige Holzwurm für 70€/SRM zuz. Anlieferung


----------



## Küstensegler (17. Mai 2015)

Ich bezahle momentan 38EUR rm reine Buche.
Holz liegt im Wald am Wegrand. (wurde also schon gerückt).
Sind Stämme 20-50cm Durchmesse ca 3Meter lang.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## mitch (17. Mai 2015)

Hi,

bei uns kostet Hartholz ofenfertig (33 cm) ca. 21€/100kg, ich find die Abrechnung nach Gewicht nicht schlecht, besser als Raummeter (rm), Ster (st) oder Schüttraummeter (srm)


----------



## PeterW (17. Mai 2015)

Hi, bei meinem Händler 76,00 €/SRM inkl. Anlieferung,brennfertiges Holz, kammergetrocknet, 33 cm Scheite. Ist bei uns kaum billiger zu haben.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Patrick K (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Ich hab ein 101 Wambsler 7KW

mein Schornsteinfeger hat mir empfohlen auch mal Kiefer oder Tanne zu brennen, da es schneller brennt, dadurch wird das Rachgas heisser, und der Kamin damit auf temperatur gebracht, dadurch den Glanzruss minimiert 
Ich brenne bis zu 10 m³ Buche, Eiche oder Robinie dazu noch ca. 3-5 m³ Palettenholz  und alles Holz was übers Jahr so anfällt (Baumaterial)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## baddie (17. Mai 2015)

Preise 2015 : haben dieses Jahr 31 Euro + Steuer für Stämme am Wegesrand gezahlt. War dies Jahr nur Erle und __ Birke.
Letzt Jahr für Buche/Eiche only (auch am Weg) waren es auch 31 Euro + Steuer.
Könnten für 24 + Steuer auch in den Wald und selber ummachen und rausschaffen aber davon ist unser Team ( 46,52 und 63 Jahre )  nun weg 

Deckenventilator ? Unbedingt. Hab hier auch Raumhöhe von 270cm und seit der Ventilator am Start ist braucht Madame locker 1/3 Holz weniger

Ofen ist einer von Hark mit 7kw der aber fast das kpl. Untergeschoss warm hält ;-)
Gruss 
Dirk


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juni 2015)

Kenne den Beitrag gar nicht.
Kann hier aber mitspielen. Habe selbst einen Kamin bei uns in der Diele gebaut.  Gekaufte sahen irgendwie wie vergessene Mülltonnen auf der Diele aus oder waren schlicht und einfach zu teuer. Gut unser Maler hat den Rauputz drauf gezogen.
Habe aber nur Bilder von der Vorweihachszeit. Da geht bis 70 cm rein....zumeist suchen wir immer 50 cm Stücke.
     


Ach, zum Holz...was rein past wird verbrannt. Keine Probleme mit Nadelholz. Und so ein Eichenbalkenstück aus dem jahunderte altem Fachwerk zum Spätabend drauf gelegt, glüht am morgen noch.


----------



## Tinky (5. Juni 2015)

Moin,

habe den Senator von Caminos.
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ist seit 5 Jahren im Einsatz.
Wir heizen das gesamte Erdgeschoss von Herbst bis Frühling ausschließlich mit Ofen.
Einzige Ausnahme ist mal das Badezimmer.
Werfe da alles rein was nach Holz aussieht 
Kohlebriketts verwende ich nicht mehr - die halte zwar schön lange die Wärme, machen mir aber zu viel Dreck.
Außerdem verteile ich die Asche zum Teil im Garten...das wäre mit Braunkohleasche schlecht!

Ich verwende am liebsten einen Holzmix - ausschließlich Buche oder Eiche ist mir eigentlich zu "heiss"...etwas Kiefer und dann __ Birke gefällt mir am besten.

Das Holz sammele ich mir im Laufe des Jahres zusammen...wobei ich langsam mit dem Gedanken schwanger gehe mir ofenfertiges Holz anliefern zu lassen.
Es ist einfach zu zeitaufwändig  -
- rein in den Wald und sägen
- zum Auto schleppen
- raus aus dem Auto und spalten
- einsortieren
- 1-2 Jahre warten

Wenn ich den Zeitaufwand sehe könnte ich stattdessen Zeitungen austragen und vom Erlös mehr sauberes, trockenes Holz kaufen 

Wir sind  - bedingt des milden Winters - mit ca. 5-6 Raummetern ausgekommen.

Frage: Ich müsste mal die Dichtung erneuern...habt Ihr da Erfahrungen oder laßt Ihr das den Feger machen?
Gibt im Baumarkt ja Dichtungen+Kleber... traue mich nicht so recht an die Sache heran 
Gruß Bastian


----------



## samorai (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo Bastian!
Frag doch mal Deinen Schornsteinfeger, der ist unabhängig und berät eigentlich sehr gut!
Heizungs-Inst. vermag das auch.  Baumarkt ???? Wär mir zu speziell!

Ron!


----------



## karsten. (9. Jan. 2018)

Hallo es gibt was Neues...  Kaminventilatoren   so unscheinbare schwarze Dinger mit einem großem "Kühlkörper" aus Alu in den unterschiedlichsten Bauformen .
K.A. wie die funktionieren  , sind Drähte dran ..... , kein Strom ,         funktioniert prima , völlig geräuschlos und verteilt die Warmluft merklich

muss direkt auf einer einen Oberfläche stehen also vorzugsweise was für Stahlkaminöfen


mfG


----------



## DbSam (9. Jan. 2018)

Strom ist bei einer gewissen Wärme dann schon irgendwie im Spiel. 
Schau mal unter thermoelektrischem Effekt.

Hatte irgendwann mal einen Artikel gelesen,  die Effizienz als Ventilator an sich soll nicht so sehr gut sein.
Aber ich denke mal, dass hier der Showeffekt mehr im Vordergrund steht. Jedenfalls bei mir stehen würde ... 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Biotopfan (9. Jan. 2018)

Hallo, wir haben einen Kachelofen mit Brunner Heizeinsatz.
 
Der wird mit 4kg also 4 Scheit Holz befeuert. Dann muß das runterbrennen bis kurz vor Glut und die Klappe geschlossen werden.
Der Ofen brennt sehr sauber. Der Kaminkehrer hat nichtmal 100ml Asche nach dem Kehren 2x im Jahr im Beutel. Er fragt immer ob wir überhaupt geschürt haben ;-)
Aber da bin ich total eifrig. Ist einfach eine andere Wärme als mit Zentralheizung.
Wobei bei uns die Zentralheizung an ist und über die Termostatventile abschaltet, sobald der Kacheofen heizt. Wir drehen da nicht dran rum...das geht automatisch.
 
(ich brenne immer Ton Kleinteile in der Glut, die über 1000° heiß wird. Die Temperatur kann man daran erkennen, in welcher Farbe der Ton brennt, dafür gibts Tabellen, bei welcher Temp. man welche Farbe erhält)
2x am Tag reicht, das es mollig warm ist, wenns extrem kalt ist, versuch ich 3x zu heizen, was aber nicht so einfach ist, weil die Glut viel zu lange vorhält und die soll ja beim nächsten Heizen vollständig weg sein. Sonst jagt man die kostbare Wärme durch den Kamin nach oben durch.
Holz beziehen wir im heimischen Wald vom Förster als Meterstücke, die dann zuhause mit der Wippsäge gesägt und dann noch gepalten werden.
Vorzugsweise Buche, Eiche is auch gut. Fichte und Kiefer ist für solche Öfen nicht gut, weil zu wenig Glut übrig bleibt. Die sind ehr was für Öfen, wo ständig nachgelegt wird.
Bei den letzten Stürmen hat es im Wald wieder ziemlich viele Bäume umgehauen..dann wird das Holz dieses oder nächstes Jahr nicht rationiert. Dann sind sie froh, wenn es aus dem Wald raus ist, wegen Schädlingsbefall...


----------



## karsten. (9. Jan. 2018)

Hallo @ DbSam ...
bei Wiki war ich zum Schluss auch nicht schlauer  

hat mich bisher auch soo sehr nicht interessiert  [DLMURL="https://www.schornsteinmarkt.de/rauchzeichen/how-to-wie-funktioniert-ein-kaminofen-ventilator/"]hier [/DLMURL]habe ich eine ganz plausible Erklärung gefunden 

und die Effizienz ist gegenüber "ohne" ........  erheblich    
und ein bisschen Spielerei ist es natürlich auch 


mfG


----------



## DbSam (9. Jan. 2018)

karsten. schrieb:


> und ein bisschen Spielerei ist es natürlich auch


... ist aber eine nette und interessante Spielerei. 

Und heutzutage absolut bemerkenswert:  
Funktioniert ganz ohne App, Handy und auch ganz ohne Wolke. - Klasse! likelike​


Gruß Carsten


PS:
Die Sache mit der Effizienz hatte ich, wie oben schon geschrieben, auch nur irgendwo gelesen. 
Vielleicht hatte dieser Schreiberling einen starken Föhn erwartet.


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Jan. 2018)

DbSam schrieb:


> ... ist aber eine nette und interessante Spielerei.


E-Bay so 30 Euro......gibt die aber auch so um 150-200 Euro in etwas schicker. Flugzeugmotoroptik etc.


----------

